# Drug Testing for SNAP???



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/ ... id=DELLDHP

What do people think of this?

I personally think it is a good step. Especially if they tie it in with some opiod addiction help. What I mean is if a person tests positive for opiods and then will have thier SNAP benefits cut.... bang... they go into a treatment or get help. If they dont accept the help... no more SNAP benefits. Sorry it shows you are not wanting to get better.

Onething they mentioned in the article is the "Harvest Box" thing... which I think was and is a great idea. This way you get a set nutritional meal pre packed! If you dont like it, get a job or get your life turned around better. We as tax payers shouldnt be paying for people to eat gourmet meals. Sorry if you want "luxury" you should work for it like the rest of us. IMHO.

What do others think about the drug testing or the "harvest box" idea.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I agree wholeheartedly. But, alas, it will never happen. Approximately 40% of the country will vehemently oppose it. The 50+% of representatives in government will vehemently oppose it. The liberal judicial system will strike it down at every opportunity. Lastly, government agencies whose existence entirely relies on our tax dollars and giving away free stuff will vehemently oppose it. I would be willing to bet you could get a program passed offering free opioids(or an equivalent) to those testing positive before you could get a program passed for taking away benefits.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If I have to pass a drug test to collect a paycheck, then you have to pass a drug test to receive any forum of government handout.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.twincities.com/2018/04/11/m ... point/amp/

Here is an article that shows a guy who's net worth was in the millions but he was able to get on the SNAP program. He did it to show the flaws in the program. Read the article.

One major take away I got is how stupid some of the Democratic Reps were coming down on the guy for "taking away food from others". Yet he is using the system in place. How can you be down on him when he is following the guidelines and was eligible for those benefits. They should be mad at they system for failing to catch this not the individual. uke:

If this is the future of our leadership then we are screwed!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Typical liberal....shifting the blame.......


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> If I have to pass a drug test to collect a paycheck, then you have to pass a drug test to receive any forum of government handout.


Sounds good. I like that standard..... Especially the part where the government will now have a data base of CITIZENS health records after testing all of the following groups.....

1. Students who go to a state university
2. Any college student who recieves a federal student loan
3. Any K-12 student who eat school lunch
4. Any K-12 student who rides the bus
5. Any property owner who recieves a property tax rebate
6. Any farmer.......

Damn leeches on society. Drug test them!!!!


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Gooseguy10 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > If I have to pass a drug test to collect a paycheck, then you have to pass a drug test to receive any forum of government handout.
> ...


Add on anybody working for an organization or non-profit receiving federal or state monies of any kind, all public employees, all public school kids/adults, anybody using energy receiving Federal or State subsidies, anybody using our roads etc.....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

speckline said:


> Gooseguy10 said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...


Sounds good to me. :thumb:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

So you are in favor of the government obtaining information from citizens and keeping a national data base used to apply laws?


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Nope.
But when the conservatives are crying for people receiving government aid to be drug tested as a condition to get that aid, then that is ultimately what will happen. It WILL be applied to all aid programs of any kind. Gov overreach!


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

With all due respect, the government currently knows more about us they we do ourselves.

1. They monitor social media sites and glean info along with having a set of trigger words which if used led to even more data collection.
2. When we file taxes it is a massive data dump.
3. When we buy a gun we give.
4. When we obtain a conceal carry permit the fbi gets a lot including fingerprints and photo.
5. As a farmer in the US I get a NASS(national agricultural statistics service) form which I am required by law to fill out. It includes about everything you could think of. Not only financial and personal info about my agricultural operation but financial info about people I rent land from.
7. Every time you go online your personal data is being dumped to companies all over the world. I hate it when I google a farm part and then about 5 minutes later I am getting emails from India advertising same part.
8. Just had to register and give a bunch of info to the FAA to register a drone.
Having said all this I am not one privy to government control and big brother checking up on me. Unfortunately that ship sailed long ago. Unless you unplug and move to a cave somewhere you are being watched and recorded. If a job requires drug testing I don't see a large leap for testing to receive government benefits. I would for any agricultural payments I receive as I already do it for my CDL license.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

1984 .......George Orwell anyone????? :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have mixed feelings about all this. When guys like Trump are in office I don't get nervous because I don't have anything to hide. When people like Obama are in office I worry even though I break no laws because I know they hate my guts for being conservative. I fear they will dream up some off the wall thing to make life miserable. I see liberals as extremely dishonest, extremely controlling, and power hungry. All a very dangerous situation. They call themselves tolerant, but they only mean tolerant of those things perverted, not those things American. If Hillary was president I wouldn't have dared type this paragraph. However, it will be here for the next wannabe dictator.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have no issue with it.... Though there can be some complications with it, particularly families. A druggie with kids is gonna get denied and who is getting hurt ? the kids. But then, maybe they should be in foster care anyway.....

I do wish our politicians were required to be drug tested. Cause some of them sure act like they are on crack. There have been attempts to require it but they always get shot down, What are they afraid of ? Federal employees, state employees and local employees in most places are required to be drug tested yet those who are making the rules for us are not ??? That's not exactly leading by example.....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Like I mentioned before....

If you Drug test have it tied in with rehab. Then if they don't get better or don't try to get better they are booted off of SNAP. This way children don't get hurt right away. If they don't get the drug help that is needed, kids go into foster homes and the free ride for the parent is GONE.


----------

